# Old anubias leaves turning yellow



## Puntius (9 Oct 2017)

Hi everyone, my old anubias leaves are turning yellow. Im dosing ei a and got co2 pumping hard... Decent Flow around 19 times my tank volume of 250 liters.. Dosing about 35 ppm nitrates, 25 Potassium, 3 Phosphates 0.5 iron Plantex csm-b. What shortage is it.

Thanks 




Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Puntius (9 Oct 2017)

Anyone 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Puntius (10 Oct 2017)

Could it be shortage of nitrates, as older leaves are becoming yellow. I do dose 35ppm per week. Please advise. Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Edvet (10 Oct 2017)

Do you dose Mg?


----------



## Puntius (10 Oct 2017)

Only started dosing it about 2to 3 weeks ago 10ppm

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Puntius (10 Oct 2017)

Sorry only 8.7ppm Magnesium 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Edvet (10 Oct 2017)

Puntius said:


> dosing ei a and got co2 pumping hard... Decent Flow around 19 times my tank volume of 250 liters


Do you have  a picture of your tank? Because there still could be a CO2 problem


----------



## Puntius (10 Oct 2017)

Edvet said:


> Do you have  a picture of your tank? Because there still could be a CO2 problem


Doubt it might be co2 though 



Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Edvet (10 Oct 2017)

Any chance on something more discernible, kinda hart to see details.
Do you measure pH drop? When do you start with CO2?


----------



## Puntius (10 Oct 2017)

I start co2 2 hours before lights on... Still waiting for my ph pen. But my drop checker is lime green by lights on

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Puntius (10 Oct 2017)

My Ludwigia glandulosa going well



Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Daveslaney (10 Oct 2017)

My guess would be it is getting to much light where it is now, Remove the yellowed leafs and move it to a more shaded place. See if it improves.
Anubias will struggle in high light situations.


----------

